
Learn Security Engineering - shivambw
https://github.com/veeral-patel/learn-security-engineering
======
veeralpatel979
Author here; let me know if you have any questions.

This repo is a work in progress. I think it has enough content to be useful to
others, so I thought I'd share it. But I hope to continue to study security
engineering throughout my lifetime, so it hopefully be a work in progress
forever :)

Anyways, this means I would very much appreciate any pull requests or issues
with links to new books and papers to check out on this topic!

